

Why do you use Pandas instead of SQL?  - bsg75
http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/1tqjt4/why_do_you_use_pandas_instead_of_sql/
Reddit link - I find it to be a very interesting question.
======
collyw
OK, I need to play with Pandas to be sure, but it sounds like the people using
it in place of SQL (and commenting on Reddit) probably don't know SQL very
well, as the joins look like a limited subset of SQL. I am sure there are
advantages for further data analysis one the data is extracted.

